# Game 17: Nets @ Bobcats



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 17: Nets @ Bobcats--12.07.05*


*Game 17
New Jersey Nets @ Charlotte Bobcats**
Wednesday December 7th, 2005
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WBBR
Nets Record: 7-9


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Brevin Knight*</td><td>*Keith Bogans*</td><td>*Primoz Brezec*</td><td>*Gerald Wallace*</td><td>*Emeka Okafor*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>10.9</td><td>7.0</td><td>9.8</td><td>15.6</td><td>12.9</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.20</td><td>2.40</td><td>5.3</td><td>6.10</td><td>10.20</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.2</td><td>1.0</td><td>.6</td><td>1.9</td><td>1.3</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.8</td><td>20.5</td><td>13.3</td><td>18.8</td><td>4.7</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.10</td><td>5.10</td><td>5.50</td><td>9.30</td><td>2.90</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>6.6</td><td>3.1</td><td>1.3</td><td>4.1</td><td>1.1</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Bobcats*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 20.5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Gerald Wallace 15.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 9.30</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Emeka Okafor 10.20</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 6.6</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Brevin Knight 8.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.00</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Brevin Knight 2.47</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.00</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Emeka Okafor 1.67</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Antoine Wright 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Primoz Brezec 53.3%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 50.0%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Jake Voskuhl 100%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 100%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Bernard Robinson 100%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>8-10</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>7-9</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>7-10</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>6-11</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>3-16</td><td>5.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>13-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>10-8</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>8-10</td><td>6.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>11-6</td><td>3</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>10-7</td><td>4</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>9-7</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>8-8</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>Chicago Bulls</td><td>8-8</td><td>5.5</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
n/a


*Upcoming Games:*
December 14th, @ NJ
February 6th, @ CHA
April 6th, @ NJ​


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Wednesday?!

The Nets play one game in _six days_??!!

Glad they put the maximum effort into it, then.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

we'll lose. Unless we make a change before the game. we'll lose.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey, the two guys on IR are shooting 100% from the field! If only that meant anything lol.

Maybe they'll use this nice break to work out an offense.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh, this is a defenit loss. Charlotte is playing amazing this year. Blowout loss.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

we lost... i have no faith left....!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

if this was the nets from 2001-2005 (april 2005), i woulda been excited to play a crap team like bobcats, but this years team forget it, everything is now a projected loss unless we play the knicks.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

i don't know, this game is tough( can't believe i am saying this). Hopefully we can come out with a win. I am just wondering , whas going on in Rod Thorn's head right now? any1?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Its so frustrating to cheer for this team right now. I hope this loss will wake them up and make them realize that they are playing below par. Because in my opinion, if things just continue to stay this way, then we don't have much to cheer about.

I just hope things will be better from this day onwards.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we lose


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

so we're going at worse... 11-4 this month.........doesnt look like its possible


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

This is retarded saying were gonna loose and have lossed all faith in the season. The Nets with many proven stars against a second year expansion team. Stop all this sympathy seasons over stuff. Its crap.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Guard Kareem Rush beyond the perimeter, must say that first because our perimeter defense has not been that reliable at all. Guard Emeka Okafor in the mid-range game and in the post/paint. Primoz Brezic can also rebound, score in the paint for them. Gerald Wallace just annoys me. And Brevin Knight can get his points and mainly gets his assists. So I'm hoping for a win, start a nice winning streak.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Oh, this is a defenit loss. Charlotte is playing amazing this year. Blowout loss.


Love the confidence. :biggrin:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Guess who Kidd gets to go up against? 










Brevin Knight, from East Orange, NJ, Seton Hall Prep graduate. Last year he averaged 10ppg and 9apg (second to Steve Nash's 11apg). Everybody thought it was a fluke, so when he was a FA this year, no other team was interested. How is it that somebody with those stats could not get any interest? Didn't I say that we should sign him? That he was the best PG available for us out of our targets (Dooling, Palacio, *MCINNIS*), and we didn't even give him a look. Well, the Bobcats resigned him, and he leads the league in steals, fourth in assists. 10 and 8 through 16 games. 

This guy would have been awesome, and please don't give me the excuse that he played on a bad team and that's why he got those stats. He's been underrated in the NBA for a while.

EDIT: Sorry for ranting :biggrin: , but it bugs me that we could have had this guy, and we got McInnis instead.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

he was UFA...damn we shudva jumped on that.. he wudve been perfect.. tho a little small


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Guess who Kidd gets to go up against?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought we should sign him to


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ghoti, you know what to do.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

we're probably gonna lose this game, the Bobcats have been solid this season.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

No one bumps a thread like Kristen Bell.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

I remember last year's game vs Charlotte. Vince had 39 points and Krsic had like 15-16 boardsi think, it was an easy win.

damn we need last year's Vince and Kidd...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 17: Nets @ Bobcats--12.07.05*

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=222639

For those of you who want to bet on the game.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Game 17: Nets @ Bobcats--12.07.05*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> *@ *
> *
> Game 17
> New Jersey Nets @ Charlotte Bobcats
> ...



i never knew toronto played 159 games already...damn..i mustved been in a coma for liek 2 years...and they only won three games???? jesus..we must really really suck..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 17: Nets @ Bobcats--12.07.05*



adhir1 said:


> i never knew toronto played 159 games already...damn..i mustved been in a coma for liek 2 years...and they only won three games???? jesus..we must really really suck..



:laugh: yeah...you missed a lot. (thanks for noticing, I'll change it now)


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Finally our New Jersey Nets have a game today. Been a long wait for us. :eek8:


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Oops, forgot to set the DVR for this one. I'll be in here checking **** out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

I won't even predict the outcome of this game


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

all i want for my birthday today is a WIN!!! is that too much to ask for these days? just hope the bars are going to have the game on


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Jacque Vaughn should get some minutes to defend Brevon Night and after the loss on Saturday the bench should get more of an opportunity 

let me see Wright Padgett and Vaughn play tonight


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

kamaze said:


> Jacque Vaughn should get some minutes to defend Brevon Night and after the loss on Saturday the bench should get more of an opportunity
> 
> let me see Wright Padgett and Vaughn play tonight


Linton Johnson III also. :cheers:


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

NetsanityJoe said:


> all i want for my birthday today is a WIN!!! is that too much to ask for these days? just hope the bars are going to have the game on


Happy B-Day :cheers: 

Hope you get your wish!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

NetsanityJoe said:


> all i want for my birthday today is a WIN!!! is that too much to ask for these days? just hope the bars are going to have the game on


Happy Birthday NetsanityJoe. Lets hope your birthday brings luck to the team! All the best! :cheers:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday NetsanityJoe, have a great birthday. Hopefully your birthday wish gets fulfilled from our team and we come out victorious. :cheers:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

I think we need another Kristen Bell pic before tip off


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> I think we need another Kristen Bell pic before tip off


You got it. :raised_ey 









Kristen Bell


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)




----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

how about jessica alba or maybe a lil jessica simpson? or maybe ne other beautiful hot lady out there? is it so much to ask? =)


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> how about jessica alba or maybe a lil jessica simpson? or maybe ne other beautiful hot lady out there? is it so much to ask? =)


Would be nice, but lets not make this thread into the hot women thread.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

true true true


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I changed around the original post of the game thread, but I don't know how I feel about it...so I'll ask. Better this way or how it was before?


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I changed around the original post of the game thread, but I don't know how I feel about it...so I'll ask. Better this way or how it was before?


Personally, I like the other way, but that's just me. Either way, you do a great job with the game threads, TMac11.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> I think we need another Kristen Bell pic before tip off


How about a nice bodacious black women and not a skinny white girl
http://king-mag.com/05dec/girls-trina/3.jpg


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

T.M.C another great game thread doggy....

Good luck 2night guys,
Should be a Jersey W....






*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I like this way better than before it looks nice with the team logos also included. Like Chaser 55 said either way you do a tremendous job on these game threads.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey that is one sexy new game thread ToddMac11!

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Guys , i am actually in my university's library studying for my finals and i borrowed a laptop to watch this game play by play, i just couldn't resist. Any1 knows if vc is playing tonight?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> Guys , i am actually in my university's library studying for my finals and i borrowed a laptop to watch this game play by play, i just couldn't resist. Any1 knows if vc is playing tonight?


yup
Notes: Carter practiced yesterday and gave the thumbs-up for tonight. "I don't even think about it," he said of his sore right knee. "I was able to have a better practice than I thought I would. I'm okay."...
http://www.nj.com/nets/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/113394096579080.xml&coll=1


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

New Jersey Nets and Charlotte Bobcats will tip-off in a couple of minutes. Lets Go Nets!! :clap:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

I like the new look TM11, grat job


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Bobcat win the tip off


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson is starting, apparently Collins may miss more than a week.

Kidd strips Okafor, Wallace strips RJ.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Let's gooooo!!! :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Primo misses, Bogan w/ the board, misses Okafor with the board, going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

get a rebound


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

foul on Cliff Robinson, his 1st
Okafor to the line for 2...

Okafor hits both

0-2 - CHA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okafor converts both, Kidd to RJ, to Robinson, to Carter, to Krstic, to Kidd to Carter off the screen and HITS!

-Petey


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

there we go Vince!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2
2-2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight off the pick and roll pulls up and fouled by Kidd.

Less and 2 minutes, 2 Nets fouls...

Knight is 1 of 2.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Foul on Jason Kidd, his 1st
Knight to the line for 2...
hits one of 2

2-3 - CHA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter off the screen and hits.

Nets 4-3.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter for 2

4-3 - Nets


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Vince 2nd jumper tonight 4-3 Nets


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lets go Nets!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wallace for 2

4-5 - CHA


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince off to a nice shooting start.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wallce misses, tipped by Krstic to Carter... Carter turns it over, and Wallace with the easy basket.

Robinson misses. Krstic knocks it to Carter behind the arc... VC3!!!

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

VC is back!!!! :banana:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Nets with a three!!! 

Nets up 7-5 :clap:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 3
7-5 - Nets

timeout bocats (20 second)


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

VC feeling it early on hits another jumpshot 3-3 Charlette timeout 7-5 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

7-5 Vince>Bobcats


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets 7-5, 9:27 to play.

Ian's talking about the articles that questioned the Nets toughness this week.

Kidd with the steal.

Each team with 2 turnovers.

Carter is fouled on the pass.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

foul on Bogins, his 1st


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Steal by Jason Kidd and brings it up the floor. Vince Carter fouled.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Oh man, that would have been a nice dunk.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Knight for 2

7-7


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah Robinson to Carter, knocked away by the Cats as the Carter goes for a monster slam.

Knight hits to tie it after Robinson missed.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

foul on Okafor, his 1st
Jefferson to the line for 2...
Jefferson hits 1 of 2

8-7


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic for 2
10-7 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to RJ, fouled by Okafor?

RJ to the line.

Hits... misses.

Nets with the board, Krstic with the jump hook.

Nets up 3.

A lob to Wallace, knocked away by RJ, fouled by Wallace...

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Foul on Wallace


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Lob to Krstic... no he's no KMart, Wallace drives misses, Cats with the offensive board.

Okafor misses.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter for 2
12-7 - Nets


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad Krstic off the feed from Vince Carter.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter shots the 3 misses as Okafor is on him?

Kidd w/ the board, to RJ... No, to Carter for a SLAM!!!

He is sneaky 

Pretty.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Kidd to VC for a slam!!!

Nets up 12-7!!! Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Carter shots the 3 misses as Okafor is on him?
> 
> Kidd w/ the board, to RJ to Carter for a SLAM!!!
> 
> ...


you already know what kind


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ian just said it, "Vince has got a spring to his step tonight".

I know its early, but he's looking like last season vince and not this season vince.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Ian just said it, "Vince has got a spring to his step tonight".
> 
> *I know its early, but he's looking like last season vince and not this season vince*.


And that would be soooooo good! :clap: Go VC!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

This is nice seeing Carter go off and all...but someone else needs to get involved.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Knight for 2

12-9 - Nets


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Brevin Knight hits the floater in the lane for the Bobcats.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jefferson for 2
14-9 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hope we win.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> you already know what kind


Kind of powerful one hander, nothing really fancy....not like the one he could have had over Okafor, that one would have been on Sportscenters top 10 of the decade.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight hits, and Jefferson responds.

14-9 Nets.

Primo converts.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

i can't belive this, we always say we want vc to be like he used to be, and now u say get sum1 else involved. if a player is hot just keep giving him the ball


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brezits for 2
14-13 - Nets


Timeout Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Geezus, why all the timeouts? What has the biggest lead been, 5?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight with the steal and converts.

Nets up 1.

Sloppy game on both sides. I like how Carter is moving directly after the shot, assuming his mates will get the board.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

:sour: 
not this crap
what kind of dunk did vince do


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Charlotte Bobcats are cutting into the New Jersey Nets lead, New Jersey Nets call a timeout. With 5:28 remaining in the 1st quarter. 14-13 Nets.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

This boards a curse

My +/- when i'm here and not here for the season is probably:

Nets (+) 150 points when not on computer

Nets (-) 200 points when I come to this cursed board


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

The Bobcats Aint S H I T


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

There's a difference then talking about playing defense and actually playing defense.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

VC_15 said:


> i can't belive this, we always say we want vc to be like he used to be, and now u say get sum1 else involved. if a player is hot just keep giving him the ball


Well when Vince has almost every FG attempt for your team someone else does need to get involved. Believe me, I'm happy if Vince is getting the shots he should be, but not _all_ of them.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

how tall is ian eagle


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hopefully they pull this out.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Krstic, blocked by Okafor.

Bogan with the drive and spins it in.

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Bogins for 2
14-15 - CHA


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

there goes the lead quit goin to kristic he is weak


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> :sour:
> not this crap
> what kind of dunk did vince do


I alreaddy answered you dude.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic for 2
16-15 - Nets


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Well when Vince has almost every FG attempt for your team someone else does need to get involved. Believe me, I'm happy if Vince is getting the shots he should be, but not _all_ of them.


Good point. Specially if he's on a roll.. But I agree. I would be nice to see others get involved.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ drives, no basket... Nets board, RJ to Krstic, hits.

Bogan drives misses, Krstic board

Kidd misses.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Keith Bogans hits the lay-up for the Bobcats and the Bobcats lead 15-14. 

Nenad Krstic off the feed from Richard Jefferson.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vince carter mises layup when he coulda dunked it

washed up? or hurt?


----------



## Nets1524512 (Mar 7, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> there goes the lead quit goin to kristic he is weak



Please, you are an embarrassment


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

AJC NYC said:


> how tall is ian eagle


 I'm guessing not much more then 5'9"...but I'm not basing that on anything.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson in for Krstic


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd with the steal on Okafor, Carter and Kidd on the break, Kidd to Carter misses the dunk, Nets ball out of bounds.

Carter drives and is fouled now.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> vince carter mises layup when he coulda dunked it
> 
> washed up? or hurt?


 Or he was under the hoop with someone trying to block it.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

GOOD JOB L. FRANK!! LINTON JOHNSON INTO THE GAME!! FINALLY! :clap:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc misses 1st ft

whata joke hes turning into


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter to the line for 2...
Carter makes one of 2
17-15 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Nets play no D.*


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

Tell me Carter's not running harder in transition tonight.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter is 1 of 2, Nets up 2.

3:45 to play in the 1st.

Felton is in.

Johnson is IN!!!

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Lj3!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> vc misses 1st ft
> 
> whata joke hes turning into


 :laugh: wow...


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Sean May's in the game let's see what he can do


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Linton Johnson III in to the game!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Dooch said:


> GOOD JOB L. FRANK!! LINTON JOHNSON INTO THE GAME!! FINALLY! :clap:


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lets hope he performs well!!! :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with the long 3, misses, Jackson with a lose ball foul.

Padgett checking in.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> vc misses 1st ft
> 
> whata joke hes turning into


wtf


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

carter for 3...clank

w/.t


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter makes his 2nd free throw, after missing the first. Carter now with 10 points. :clap:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

FOMW said:


> Tell me Carter's not running harder in transition tonight.


So true FOMW... so true. :cheers:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

foul on Marc Jackson, his 1st

Scott Pagett in to the game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Padgett in early...frank finally using the bench.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

since when has carter taken 8 shots must have missed his last 4


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

May with the board, goes up and fouled.

May to the line.

RJ in for Johnson. Johnson logged a minute. McInnis in for Kidd?

May is 1 of 2.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

same exact nets as other games

get owned on offensive rebs
tight game vs crap team
all outside perimeter shots

god forbid they had kareem rush tonight to drain those 12 3's nets give up a game


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jefferson into the game for Johnson also Mcinnis in to the game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter drives to Padgett and hits!

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Good to see Lawrence Frank getting the bench involved a lot. :clap: Nets still lead 17-16.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Pagett for 2
19-16 - Nets


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Scott Padget instant offense with the jumper!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jackson called on the foul


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson pushes off, foul. His 2nd?

Yes...

19-16, Nets, 2:10 to play.

Felton drives, fouled by Padgett.

-Petey


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

nice block I think that's Nenad's 2nd


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> same exact nets as other games
> 
> get owned on offensive rebs
> tight game vs crap team
> ...


um were winning


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow.. Great job guys :clap: ... This is way better than Yahoo.com...


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

disgusting, another offensive reb for bobcats

6th of 1st quarter already

ANOTHER 1!!! #7

and they finally score

this team is a joke! bobcats pace for 35 OFFENSIVE REBS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bobcats with their 6th offensive board.

Robinson? Eddie Robinson over there?

Cats have a total 2nd unit out there.

Nets up 1.

20 second Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Robinson of CHA for 2

19-18 - Nets

Timeout Nets (20 Second)


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

where the **** are our bigs for the rebounds


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Scott Padgett off the feed from Vince Carter.

The New Jersey Nets call a 20 second timeout. Still leading 19-18. Vince Carter with a good game overall so far in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow!!!!!! The Nets get a lead and then they blow it very fast.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

We gotta do something about those rebounds... :brokenhea 

Come on Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran in to the game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> disgusting, another offensive reb for bobcats
> 
> 6th of 1st quarter already
> 
> ...


That is kinda unlikely...

Zoran in.

To Jackson, misses the turn around.

-Petey


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

I think we're missing the 7fter boxing out Chalette's getting offensive boards like crazy 19-18 less than a minute left


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mcinnis for 2
21-18 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McInnis drives pulls up for a floater.

Nets up 3.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow... Frank is really using the bench... Unbelievable. :eek8: Thank God! 

Hope the bench players contribute!!! Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Felton with the board, RJ with the board.

McInnis with the leaner, fouled by Robinson... going to the line, SMART play.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Has frank been reading this board about playing the bench?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran Planinic enters the game for Vince Carter. 

Jeff McInnis on the jumper.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets up 4 to end the quarter, as McInnis is 1 of 2 to end the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Has frank been reading this board about playing the bench?


 He must have been.

Or maybe that new guy called up Rod again and told him to tell frank to play the bench :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Foul on Felton
Mcinnis to the line for 2 with 0.5 left in the 1st...
Mcinnis hits one of 2

22-18 - Nets, end of the 1st


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

22-18 End 1st

Should be 10+ lead but Bobcats have 10 2nd chances

(7 Off Rebs, 3 Block Shots out of bounds)


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

End of 1st quarter. Nets up 22-18.

Go Nets. :clap:


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

McInnis gets Brevon Knight in the air with the pump fake nice veteran move makes 1-2 at the freethow line 22-18 at the end of the first quarter


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

New Jersey Nets lead the Charlotte Bobcats after the 1st quarter. 22-18. Vince Carter with 10 points, 2 rebounds and 3 assists in the 1st quarter. :clap:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Has frank been reading this board about playing the bench?



I surmise... Either that or someone around him has been reading it and has told him about it. :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> 22-18 End 1st
> 
> Should be 10+ lead but Bobcats have 10 2nd chances
> 
> (7 Off Rebs, 3 Block Shots out of bounds)


 man, you make jizzy look like the happiest poster alive.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

marc jackson 4 touches 4 shots

god i hate him

least make 1


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson with the turnaround, misses, Zoran tips to Jackson, shots misses.

Ely to the line as he's fouled on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Foul on Pagget

Ely to the line for 2...
he hits one of 2

22-19 - Nets


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd has 3 steals already...
VC as mentioned...10pts, 2rebs, 3asts


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ely is 1 of 2.

Zoran blocked by Ely as he drove.

Ely rocks the rim as no one is covering him.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Ely for 2

22-21 - Nets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> man, you make jizzy look like the happiest poster alive.



this team has been hard to watch this year, both offensively and defensively and not happy with roster, shoulda got rahim or swift

lemme guess what ur gonna say....."Then don't watch, turn it off"


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Start of the 2nd quarter between the New Jersey Nets and the Charlotte Bobcats.

Melvin Ely hits on his first free throw. And gets a dunk off the feed from Raymond Felton. Lets Go Nets!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett doesn't get the role, but a strong tip to convert... runs the floor as he holds up his finger.

Ely hits again.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

MJax for 2
Ely for 2

24-23 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

and we wonder why the bench doesnt play


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Matt Caroll picks up the push.

Carter and Vaughn in for RJ and Zoran.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

MJax active on the glass...3rebs (2 offensive) despite 2 fouls...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> this team has been hard to watch this year, both offensively and defensively and not happy with roster, shoulda got rahim or swift
> 
> lemme guess what ur gonna say....."Then don't watch, turn it off"


 No, I'm not going to say that. I'm just saying, you don't say anything when good stuff happens, and only bad. Like you didn't say anything when vince started off 3-3, but as soon as he missed one, you crack down like he's 0-40.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

McInnis for 2
26-23 - Nets


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Jeff with a jump shot. Nets up 26-23!

Go Nets!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

"Good use of the word 'fuddle'"

Man I love these guys :rofl:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson on the tip-in. Melvin Ely with another 2. 24-23 Nets.

Vince Carter back into the game and replaces Richard Jefferson. Jumaine Jones in for Matt Carroll.

Jeff McInnis on the jumper.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McInnis drives and hits another floater. Very agressive. Murray is the only Net that hasn't checked in.

Jackson with a block, Vaughn brings it down.

To Jackson with the jumper, blocked by Ely...

Krstic checking in next dead ball.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This is so gay. Why does the bench always blow the lead. Other teams benches continue to keep the lead and maybe add to it but not this one.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ely with the miss, Carter with the board. Padgett from 3... No.

Robinson with the leaner, offensive by Ely, misses, Jackson with the board.

Carter drives, misses, board, to Vaughn, hits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vaughn for 2 from VC

28-23 - Nets


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, at least Jackson is contributing in the rebounds department. He has 5 boards I think.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jizzy said:


> This is so gay. Why does the bench always blow the lead. Other teams benches continue to keep the lead and maybe add to it but not this one.


all scrubs and frank cant coach fooooooor sh


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

May with a long jumper, misses, 0-3 from the feild.

Vaughn cuts to the rim, pass by Padgett, hits.

Vaughn needs more time.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

come on vince


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vaughn for 2
30-23 - Nets

timeout Bobcats


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson now with 4 rebounds. Jacque Vaughn hits on the jumper off the feed from Vince Carter.

Marc Jackson with another rebound! New Jersey Nets now lead the Charlotte Bobcats 30-23.

Charlotte calls a full timeout.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

nice pass from Padgett to Vaughn cutting 30-23 Nets Charlette timeout


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Vaughn hits again! Nets up 30-23!! 

Go go go Nets!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> all scrubs and frank cant coach fooooooor sh




Yup, playboy. I agree.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Vaughn playing= A POSITIVE...play that man more...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Okafor for 2
30-25 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2
32-25 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jones off the wind... pass or board by Okafor and hits.

Nets up 5.

Kidd in the post with the ball, to Carter hits...

Nets up 7.

Carter hits again...

Nets up 9.

Carter has 14.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd replaces Marc Jackson. Brevin Knight and Gerald Wallce also back into the game for Charlotte. Emeka Okafor on the tip-in. 

Vince Carter off the feed from Jason Kidd, 32-25 Nets. Vince Carter off the feed from Nenad Krstic.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Primo converts.

Kidd to Carter, to Kidd, Kidd loses it out of bounds.

Nets with their 5th turnover.

Cliff waiting to check in.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Jones off the wind... pass or board by Okafor and hits.
> 
> Nets up 5.
> 
> ...



Yeah! Nice! Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter for 2
34-25 - Nets

Premo Brezits for 2
34-27 - Nets


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Ian and Spanarkle got the good chemistry going for the game tonight


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Foul on Vaughn, his 1st

Knight to the line for 2...
he hits both

34-29 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight drives and Vaughn called on the foul, his 1st.

Knight back to the line where he is 1 of 2.

Misses the 1st?

Anyway... Knight makes it 34-29, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wallace for 2
34-31 - Nets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

OMG NEts up 9!!! can it be a comfortable win?

crap just as i typed that, 6-0 run...lead down to 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wallace with the steal, and a 2 hand slam.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Primoz Brezic hits the 10-footer. Clifford Robinson replaces Scott Padgett. 

Brevin Knight hits on a pair of free throws, 34-29 Nets. 

Gerald Wallace on the dunk, Cmon Nets!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter long 3, misses, Krstic with the board, misses, board, fouled... Krstic padding stats and going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Krstic is a monster!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Krstic is a monster!




I don't think so.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Official Timeout. Vince Carter with 14 points and 4 assists. Marc Jackson with a Net-high 5 rebounds so far.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

jizzy said:


> I don't think so.


:rofl: I know, but at least he thought he was there for a minute.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Misses them both.... ugh


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic being agressive is going to the line for 2...
Krstic misses both
34-31 - Nets


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

can i get a FT


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic misses both, what happened to his FT shooting?

Robinson and Okafor battling... Cats offensive, misses, RJ with the board.

Kidd to Carter for a back door slam.

Pretty.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

kidd to carter for the jordan jumpman logo dunk


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd to Carter for the SLAM!
36-31 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ and Primo get tied up, but foul called on RJ.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

VC with a slam!!! from kidd..

Nets up 36-31!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

hey we're shooting 37.5% from the line!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jefferson called on his 1st foul


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd just passed MoCheeks on the all-time assists list.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

yeah Vince with the cut and JKidd with the pass you know the result Kidd just passed MO Cheeks on assist list


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Seems like they are playing with some intensity tonight


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Shot Clock Violation on the Bonbcats


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> Krstic misses both, what happened to his FT shooting?
> 
> Robinson and Okafor battling... Cats offensive, misses, RJ with the board.
> 
> ...



petey, you show no emotions at all!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Kidd just passed MoCheeks on the all-time assists list.


 :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Another milestone for him.... Nice! :clap: 

Go Nets!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets with some great D, as the Cats pick up a 24 second shot clock violation.

Kidd has now passed Cheeks for 8th on the all time assist list.

Wallace misses the jumper, knocked out of bounds by Primo.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jefferson for 2
38-31 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Play more Vaughn.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter with the dunk off the feed from Jason Kidd! Carter now with 16 points, 36-31 Nets.

Keith Bogans replaces Jumaine Jones for Charlotte. Richard Jefferson on the jumper.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Jefferson with the crazy tear-drop


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight turns the corner, RJ called for goal tending.

Knight has 11 now.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Glotending on Jefferson, Knight for 2

38-33 - Nets


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Seems like they are playing with some intensity tonight


Indeed... what a beautiful change. :clap: 

I guess somehow there is a sense of urgency now.. 

Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

CArter15nets as usual missing whenever the team is doing good, pathetic


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why is it that when a player has the hot hand, Frank goes away from him or takes him out?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Kidd to Carter to Robinson, misses... why would you pass to Robinson?

Knight to Primo.

Nets up 3.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Premo Brezits for 2

38-35 - Nets

Timeout Nets


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Brevin Knight with the lay-up for Charlotte. Primoz Brezec off the feed from Brevin Knight. CMON! 

New Jersey calls a full timeout with a 3-point lead, 38-35.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jizzy said:


> Why is it that when a player has the hot hand, Frank goes away from him or takes him out?


Well tonight he is obviously trying to do something new.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

If you push lead to 7-9 why do you slack off and make it a 1 possession game again in a matter of seconds? play hard throughout and add to lead

u can tell they not playing hard cause all the bobcats are hitting are layups.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> If you push lead to 7-9 why do you slack off and make it a 1 possession game again in a matter of seconds? play hard throughout and add to lead
> 
> u can tell they not playing hard cause all the bobcats are hitting are layups.


Orrrr our D just stinks.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic for 2
40-35 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wallace for 2
40-37 - Nets



Travling call on RJ


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jefferson opens his mouth and cant back it up


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We need a shotblocker and intimadter so badly.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Foul on Brezits, his 2nd


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

rj messin up


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd only has 1 shot attempt this game.

Foul by Primo on the offensive...

Kidd hits a 3 as Wallace goes down.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd for 3

43-37 - Nets


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad Krstic off the feed from Jason Kidd. Gerald Wallace with the lay-up for Charlotte.

Kidd with 5 assists. Brevin Knight with 11 points for Charlotte.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Carter15Nets said:


> jefferson opens his mouth and cant back it up


You are too much. You want them to never commit a turover or miss a shot or let the opposition score.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ is getting taped up.

59.6 to play in the half, Nets up 6.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okafor plows over Krstic, no call either way as Krstic is on the ground, out of bounds on Okafor.

Knight on the steal on Kidd.

Kidd called for a kick ball.

20 on the shot clock, 30 in the half.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KRSTIC WITH THE BLOCK ON OKAFOR!

Kidd to RJ... hits.

Kidd picks up his 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic with a block

Kidd to RJ for 2
45-37 - Nets

Foul on Kidd (had 1 to give 3.4 left in the half)


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd 3-pointer off the feed from Clifford Robinson! 43-37 Nets.

Richard Jefferson off the feed from Jason Kidd, 45-37 Nets. Kidd with 6 assists. 

Matt Carroll replaces Emeka Okafor. Jacque Vaughn replaces Nenad Krstic.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets are up 8 at the half, but are only 3 of 8 from the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

End of the 1st half The Nets have the lead.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeah! Kristic swats Okafor back 45-37 Nets end of half I like what I've seen from him tonight he's aggressive


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I like the nets foul situation this game.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Nets are up 8 at the half, but are only 3 of 8 from the line.
> 
> -Petey


Go Nets!!!

But we really need to do something about this free throw percentage...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

alright so far vince has been doin good but lately he has beem known for not puting up two good consecutive halves let's see if he can cjange that and at leat match his point toatl in the second half


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

At halftime, the New Jersey Nets lead the Charlotte Bobcats by a score of 45-37. Vince Carter with 16 points, Marc Jackson with 5 rebounds and Jason Kidd with 6 assists. 

Brevin Knight with 11 points for Charlotte, and Emeka Okafor with 5 rebounds. Good half Nets! :clap:


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

we had too many turnovers in the first half and gave up too many offensive rebounds we go to the locker room with the lead tho


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Premo Brezits for 2
> 
> 38-35 - Nets
> 
> Timeout Nets


Dude, it's Brezec


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wow were 3pts better then the bobcatza


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

45-37 at the half....... just got home, didnt get to see any of the first half...... did we have a good first half??


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Around the League in the Atlantic. 

Philly is tied up with Milwaukee, 62-62. 
Los Angeles Lakers are beating the Raptors, 68-55.
Boston Celtics are beating the Hornets, 31-24.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I gotta run out now...but I'm glad I'm leaving with the Nets winning. Hopefully they keep it up.

Great job with the gamethread to everyone that is posting! I'll get the one for the next game up later tonight.


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

Was Ely auditioning for the Nets? I don't know anything about him, but he looked good in the first half. He's certainly a HUGE athletic upgrade over any of our bigs. He was dunking like Shaq, hustling for rebounds, and blocking shots. We could use a hit of that.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

FOMW said:


> Was Ely auditioning for the Nets? I don't know anything about him, but he looked good in the first half. He's certainly a HUGE athletic upgrade over any of our bigs. He was dunking like Shaq, hustling for rebounds, and blocking shots. We could use a hit of that.


 I didn't know much about him either...he's no superstar, but he'd definitely bring some of what this team needs.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

krstic outplayin okafur


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Carter15Nets is all quiet lol...


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

As long as we get the win tonight that is all that matters because our Atlantic Division opponents are all coming back or leading currently unfortunately. Go Nets!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Start of the 3rd

Knight for 2
45-39 - Nets




[2,000th post]


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Start of the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i'll be keeping n eye on vince fgm in the second half


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Okafor for 2

45-41

Okafor hits 1 from the line
45-42 - Nets


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Brevin Knight gets 2, Emeka Okafor gets 2, Okafor hits on the free throw. 45-42 Nets.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

FOMW said:


> Was Ely auditioning for the Nets? I don't know anything about him, but he looked good in the first half. He's certainly a HUGE athletic upgrade over any of our bigs. He was dunking like Shaq, hustling for rebounds, and blocking shots. We could use a hit of that.


 i remember hearing his name!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd with his 6th turnover.

RJ attacking the rim and hits.

Nets up 5.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jefferson for 2
47-42 - Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Bobcats for 2
47-44 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd takes a 3, Krstic with the board, fouled. Krstic to Kidd for the layup misses.

RJ uses Krstic' screen, blocked by Wallace.

Knight hits.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Knight for 2
47-46 - Nets


Timeout Nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Haha, this is funny. We blow leads like anything.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson off the feed from Jason Kidd, Jason Kidd's 7th assist of the game. 

Gerald Wallace hits off the feed from Brevin Knight. New Jersey Nets call timeout.

Bobcats cut the Net lead to within 1, 47-46. CMON Nets Pick it Up!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

this team has no confidence or heart, its getting quite pathetic out there. extremely sloppy


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

lol we need to play LJIII!


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

47-46 Nets timeout Charlotte Kristic's looking more aggressive tonight


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

around this time in the first quarter carter had about 4-5 fga's in this period he has 1


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

well remember he said after toronto that he was gonna be more agressive and dunk more often!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight is 6/8, 15 points for the game. Imagine if Rush had played.

Kidd to Robinson, to Krstic misses.

Knight puts the Cats up by 1.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Knight for 2
47-48 - CHA


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

alright what happened to vince


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Come on Nets!!!!


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Cliff passed up the jumpshot for an extra pass its a turnover Charlotte takes the lead


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic with the hook, misses, with the board misses, Carter with the board, stripped.

Okafor on the other end with a move, fouled by Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Frank picks up a T.

Bogans shooting, hits.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, If we somehow blow this lead I wonder what the excuse makers are gonna cook up. Probably something like the Bobcats could be a playoff team and we still need to gel.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wow


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okafor hits both, Cats up 4.

7:40 to play.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Brevin Knight hits the jumper, Nets down 1, 48-47 Bobcats.

Nenad Krstic with 6 rebounds. Melvin Ely into the game for Primoz Brezec. Emeka Okafor hits on a pair of free throws. 

CMON NETS!!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

man L needs to do something... management needs to force L to play Scott and LJIII more!


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

WTF? now its a 4 pt lead for Charlotte!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Okafor to the line for 2... Okafor hits both

L. Frank gets a 'T' Bogans hits the free throw

47-51 - CHA


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

14-20 in the period carter 1 shot?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Robinson, hits.

Nets down 2.

Krstic called for another personal battling with Ely.

His 2nd.

Nets have 4 team fouls on 7:10.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

officials are ****ed up


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Robinson for 2
49-51 - CHA

foul on Krstic
Foul on Ely


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

offensive fould on Ely trying to push Kristic away Net ball


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic draws a charge on Ely.

Kidd to Krstic, to Carter, to RJ to Kidd hits the 3!

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd for 3
52-51 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight drives, misses, Ely with the board and the put back.

Cats up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Ely for 2

52-53 - CHA


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Clifford Robinson off the feed from Richard Jefferson, 51-49 Bobcats. Sean May replaces Emeka Okafor.

Jason Kidd 3-pointer off the feed from Richard Jefferson, Nets regain the lead. 52-51 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Krstic, turnaround, and is fouled by Ely.

Going to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Ely fouls Kristic on a shot attempt


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

krstic deserves to be shot.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic to the line for 2...
Krstic makes 1 of 2

53-53


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Don't try to blame the refs. They are doing there job. The Nets have only to blame themselves.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nice spin by RJ and the foul


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic is 1 of 2.

OMG... RJ chases down the ball, from Kidd, drives towards the hoop, spins as he dodges 2 defenders and hits.

Foul on Wallace.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Melvin Ely on the lay-up for Charlotte, 53-52 Bobcats. Nenad Krstic splits his free throws.

52-52. Richard Jefferson makes the lay-up, 55-53 Nets.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

this has to be one of the best played defensive games ever to stop vince 13 shots in the first half 1 shot in 6 minutes in the second half it seems as if he isnt even touchng the ball


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jefferson hits and going to the line for 1...
misses free throw
55-53


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wallace with the slam, and called for a T for hanging on the rim.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wallace 'T'
Carter to the line for the free throw, he hits
56-55 - CHA


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

That was the most disgusting defensive play on the nets, Wallace got by RJ and Vince just watched it.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

RJ with the spin And1 misses the free throw Wallace gets a quick dunk in transition but called for hanging on the rim VC hits the Tech 56-55 Nets 5:43 left in 3rd


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd for 2
58-55 - Nets


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Gerald Wallace with the dunk off the feed from Brevin Knight, 55-55. 

Vince Carter makes the technical free throw. Jason Kidd makes the lay-up, 58-55 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter shots and hits, Nets are 5 of 12 from the line.

Nets up 1.

Bone head play by Wallace.

Krstic to Carter to RJ to Kidd who drives left hand high off the board, hits.

Krstic is getting pushed around, Krstic falls out of board with the ball in his hands.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

the refs are officially ****ED UP.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic is fouled by Ely, his 5th?

Cats over the limit.

-Petey


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

another foul on Ely his third Nenad to the line..


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This team is just so horrible at defense. I mean cmon, at leat look like you're trying. Watch Frank play the starters the rest of the way and forget about the bench.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Foul on Ely
Krstic to the line for 2...
Krstic hits both

60-55 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> the refs are officially ****ED UP.




Don't blame the refs. Don't make excuses. This team has itself to blame.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

kamaze said:


> another foul on Ely his third Nenad to the line..


Make those free throws Krstic!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic hits both, Nets up 5.

Wonder when bench players get time.

May shots, misses... Kidd board running!!!

Bounce pass to Krstic and hits.

Running? Who thought it would work?

Nets up 7.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic from Kidd for 2

62-55 - Nets

Timeout


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Replace that lay up by a dunk and that was vintage Kidd to Martin.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

this Ely dude is something else


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Kristic converts in transition 62-55 Nets Charlotte timeout


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Krstic hits both, Nets up 5.
> 
> Wonder when bench players get time.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :laugh:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Substitutions made by the Charlotte Bobcats. Nenad Krstic hits on a pair of free throws, 60-55 Nets.

62-55 Nets! Charlotte calls timeout. Vince Carter with 17 points, Nenad Krstic with 6 rebounds and Jason Kidd with 8 assists still in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

come on vince finish the quarter for us


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

that was pretty


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Did Vince die at halftime and come back as a ghost? Because the Nets don't know he's out there... I got a new name for this offense, I'm going to call it "The Vince Sense." or.... "Vincappear." Seriously, everyone has been touching the ball except Vince!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Did anyone hear that Reggie Evans got drug tested at halftime of yesterdays game vs. the Knicks.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

thinking robinson is too old


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Carter was jumping up and down for the ball just thought it was funny


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Barnard Robinson of CHA to the line for 2, fouled by Cliff Robinson

Robinson hits 1 of 2
62-56 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Did Vince die at halftime and come back as a ghost? Because the Nets don't know he's out there... I got a new name for this offense, I'm going to call it "The Vince Sense." or.... "Vincappear." Seriously, everyone has been touching the ball except Vince!


 Dude... go back and read the thread. See how many times Carter has passed the ball?

That's not other players fault he's not more aggressive.

Anyway...

Krstic with the board.

YES IS blocked out.

Back.

RJ to Robinson, steal.

Foul by Kidd, Bernard Robinson to the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Cliff for 2
64-56 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

alright someone please tell me what happened to vince


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ grabs it from May, Kidd to RJ... no lob.

Robinson with a MONSTER block as his body was going away from ELY...

To RJ hits.

Kidd with ta steal... long to Carter to Kidd to RJ.

Nets are running?

WOW.

Thoughts?

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i like Ian's reaction to that one


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ for 2 from Kidd
68-56 - Nets


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Cliff Robinson just got a Kmartesque block just grabbed it with two hands out of Ely's hands Nets up


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Clifford Robinson of feed from Richard Jefferson. Richard Jefferson off the feed from Clifford Robinson.

68-56 Nets up by 12!! Charlotte calls timeout. Keep it going Nets!! :clap:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> i like Ian's reaction to that one


What did he say?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

That was the craziest single minute of basketball I think I have ever seen.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Ian Eagle: We're pushing the tempo!

Yeah, but it's against the Bobcats.  

Although that was a SICK block by Cliffy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> alright someone please tell me what happened to vince


He stopped shooting. And he stopped running.

I like how he cheated in the 1st half, he needs to do that more...

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

their like ****ing gazelles running the court :biggrin: good to see again.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> around this time in the first quarter carter had about 4-5 fga's in this period he has 1


So umm...Vinsane...how about those nets?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Playing like the old Nets at the moment


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Petey, I DARE YOU to recall the last 30 seconds of the game, WITHOUT REPLAY!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter for 2
70-56 - Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Petey said:


> Dude... go back and read the thread. See how many times Carter has passed the ball?
> 
> That's not other players fault he's not more aggressive.


Forget the thread, I'm watching the game! I agree that Vince's passiveness is compounding it, but the strategy looks like it's to try and NOT get the ball to him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

And Kidd to the bench after the time out.

McInnis and Vaughn are in.

Carter hits.

WOW... look Carter and Krstic on the floor at the same time.

Who said they should be the paired couple on the floor?



-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Playing like the old Nets at the moment


How nice... thank God! :clap:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Barnard Robinson of CHA for 2
70-58 - Nets


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Petey said:


> And Kidd to the bench after the time out.
> 
> McInnis and Vaughn are in.
> 
> ...


PETEY SHOWED EMOTION!!! :eek8: :eek8:


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

I AM LOVING VC's effort today


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter with the tip in for 2
72-58 - Nets


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> That was the craziest single minute of basketball I think I have ever seen.


i concur.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Forget the thread, I'm watching the game! I agree that Vince's passiveness is compounding it, but the strategy looks like it's to try and NOT get the ball to him.


Carter has been open, he's passing it. He's passed the ball several times when open, in that play where Kidd to RJ after the steal, Carter has a wide open look.

Johnson in for Carter after Carter has that tip in. Carter has 21 and 6 boards in 32 minutes.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Premo hits one of 2
72-59 - Nets


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

hell yea LJIII


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Primo is 1 of 2, and gets the board.

Primo is fouled again with 2.8 to play.

Nets up 72-59.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

REBOUND YOU STUPID MOTHER ****ERS lol


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Lead down to 11


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

21pts 6 rebounds for VC in 3 quarters nice stats so far


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Premo back to the line for 2
he hits both

72-61 - Nets

End of the 3rd


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

72-61 to end the 3rd.

Cats only had 1 FG over the last 5+ minutes.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jacque Vaughn replaces Clifford Robinson. Scott Padgett replaces Jason Kidd. 

Vince Carter off the feed from Jacque Vaughn. 70-58 now Nets! 

Vince Carter with the tip-in! Marc Jackson replaces Vince Carter. Linton Johnson replaces Nenad Krstic!

Primoz Brezec hits on a pair of free throws, 72-61 Nets at the end of the 3rd quarter!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Awooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Lead down to 11


cmon Nets are winning and u post on that?? LOL...nothing to say man?

you and jizzy kinda quiet right now...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Awooooooooooooooooooo


awo?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Petey said:


> Carter has been open, he's passing it. He's passed the ball several times when open, in that play where Kidd to RJ after the steal, Carter has a wide open look.
> 
> Johnson in for Carter after Carter has that tip in. Carter has 21 and 6 boards in 32 minutes.
> 
> -Petey


Wow, we must be watching different channels. Theo nly time I saw Vince pass it when he was wide open was on one of those fast breaks where he gave it to Kidd who passed it in to RJ who put in the lay-up.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Start of the 4th quarter. Lets close this one out Nets!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Awooooooooooooooooooo


 :eek8: 

whoa....


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Lead down to 11


i have come to this conclusion, i dont like you.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Winning makes people see the game differently


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Alright guys!!! 4th Quarter!!! Lets go Nets!!!


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> i have come to this conclusion, i dont like you.


 :clap: :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn called for a quick foul.

Primo converts.

Cats down 9.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

refs are really humping the bobcats


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Premo for 2
72-63 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what is frank thinking


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Into Johnson as he tries for a jam, tied up, jump ball.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jump ball...
Bobcats win it


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> i have come to this conclusion, i dont like you.




Your *** should get suspended for saying that.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Felton for 3
72-66 - Nets


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Get The Starters In Now


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

8-0 as I come back, how shocking

Could never make a big lead comfortable


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Felton hits a 3, and Nets up 6.

Knight called for a foul on McInnis, his 1st.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Where are the starters? Get them in now please...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Your *** should get suspended for saying that.


thats my opinion, i choose who i like and dislike.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Scotty DO


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ has replaced Johnson now.

WOW, Jackson passes to Padgett, leaning and extending and hits with the scoop shot.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

where is carter he houldnt be tired it's not like he did anything in the 3rd


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

And Carter15Nets should be banned for posting nothing but negative stuff about the Nets..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Frank must be kicking himself right now, it must be hard for him to trust the bench right now


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Paggett hits and gets fouled
Paggett to the line for 2...
misses

74-66 - Nets


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Primoz Brezec on the lay-up for Charlotte, 72-63 Nets. Raymond Felton 3-pointer for Charlotte.

Nets lead 72-66. Scott Padgett off the feed from Marc Jackson, 74-66 Nets.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> And Carter15Nets should be banned for posting nothing but negative stuff about the Nets..


Ditto


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets with the board, leaked out to Vaughn, Padgett with a turnover.

YES blacked out again.

RJ with the board.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McInnis called on a foul on Felton.

74-66.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

New Jersey calls a full timeout. 74-66 New Jersey Nets lead the Charlotte Bobcats.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

bring back vc


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> And Carter15Nets should be banned for posting nothing but negative stuff about the Nets..




It's his opinion. He can write whatever he wants as long as it's in the rules.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Felton hits both free throws
74-68 - Nets


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

REBOUND the ball


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn to RJ fouled by Knight.

His 2nd, team's 3rd.

8:45 to play.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

enough of this crap bring in VC.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Robinson for 3
77-68 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pretty, pick by RJ, Vaughn goes baseline to Robinson hits a 3.

Carroll with a long 2.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Matt Carrol for 2
77-70 - Nets


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

how many minutes has Z got so far? Funny the day Frank chooses to use his bench he suffers


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic for 2
79-70 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Krstic and hits!

He must love playing verus Okafor.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Knight for 2
79-72 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight with the jumper.

Imagine if Rush was playing.

Nets up 7.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Knight for 2
79-74 - Nets


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

come on kidd 1 more assist 2 more points and two more turn overs and hes got a triple double!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince having a wonderful game why aren't we going to him offensively


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd for 3
82-74 - Nets


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd replaced Jeff McInnis. Foul on Marc Jackson after the Nets unfortunately could not convert.

Foul on Brevin Knight. Clifford Robinson 3-pointer! Matt Carroll called on a foul. Nenad Krstic on the hook. 

Jason Kidd 3-pointer as the shot clock expired. :clap:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

I think Raymon Felton is going to win my chucker of the year award.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Robinson misses, Kidd with the save, to Robinson, Felton, knocked lose by Carter diving, Felton gets it, to Knight hits.

Great play by Felton.

Kidd for 3.

Carter shots, misses, with the tip in.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter for 2
84-74 - Nets


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

VC Hurt?...NAAAA


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Timeout Bobcats (20 Second)


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

VC the tip in 20 second timeout


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> VC Hurt?...NAAAA


don't say stuff like that especially when we play on tv on friday


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

VC with a tip-in! Nets up 84-74!!!

Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ELY hits the side of the back board.

RJ drives and gets the call on a late whistle.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Now thats what im talking about! RJ is quickly becoming my favorite Net.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter on the tip-in. Now with 23 points. Jason Kidd with 9 assists. 3 players of the Nets with 7 rebounds. 

Charlotte 20 second timeout. Official timeout.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

84-74 Nets TV timeout looking good....


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> don't say stuff like that especially when we play on tv on friday



we're on ESPN friday?


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Guys, where is Carter15Nets now? Please, if you hear anything from him, please send me a private message.

See that Vince dude? Only 5 offensive boards, Nets only up by 10..- he should be around at this very moment :brokenhea ?!?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kidd could go for a quadruple double tonight


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> Guys, where is Carter15Nets now? Please, if you hear anything from him, please send me a private message.
> 
> See that Vince dude? Only 5 offensive boards, Nets only up by 10..- he should be around at this very moment :brokenhea ?!?



Relax playboy, or I'll suspend your a**.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

84-74 New Jersey Nets lead the Charlotte Bobcats. Nets extended their lead to double digits, now up by 10.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

sixers lost but when i was watching they were up with 10 seconds to go and there ball what happened


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jefferson to the line for 2...
Jefferson hits one of 2
85-74 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter's finger is taped?

RJ makes it a 11 point lead.

Knight hits.

Nets up 9.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Knight for 2
85-76 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to RJ, misses, Carter called for a loose ball foul.

Nets 4th team with 5+ to play.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Matt Caroll for 2
85-78 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Caroll drives with the hook and hits.

Kidd misses.

Cats down 7.

Carter with the steal.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd we don't need you to shoot


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=222783

Vote for the player of the game.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic for 2 froim Kidd
87-78 - Nets


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Nenad with the turnaround 87-78 now


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Kidd almost a triple double? 1 board away?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Krstic and HITS!

15 and 7 for Krstic.

Caroll misses, RJ sprinting, fouled by Caroll and RJ's shot counts LOL

What a long continuation.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jefferson hits and to the line for 1...
Jefferson hits
90-78 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> sixers lost but when i was watching they were up with 10 seconds to go and there ball what happened




AI took the shot, missed. Redd got the rebound and hit both free throws. Webber had a chance for three but missed. Bucks won.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Relax playboy, or I'll suspend your a**.


Sure..- I'm not allowed to post my opinion - as long as I'm not 100% critical/0% positive about the Nets?

That's how we're playing? :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight to Wallace... misses.

RJ with the board, to Kidd, to Carter, misses, WOW smart play by Carter poking it from behind away.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

God himself blocked that shot... He said no human being should be allowed to do that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well is it safe to say they won this game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jizzy said:


> Relax playboy, or I'll suspend your a**.


How do you plan to pull that off? LOL

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Cliff Robinson makes 1 of 2 from the line

91-78 - Nets


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Guys... guys... Lets try to be happy okay? We have a good chance of winning this game.. :angel: 

Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson is 1 of 2.

Nets pushing the lead now.

Robinson called on the foul.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> Sure..- I'm not allowed to post my opinion - as long as I'm not 100% critical/0% positive about the Nets?
> 
> That's how we're playing? :clap:



No playboy. Just don't start trouble. I'll be forced to ban you.


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

That last attempt by Carter may be one of the prettiest misses I've ever seen, LOL.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow RJ with a quiet 19, didnt even know he had that much


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Brevin Knight takes a seat Burleson into the game. I wish Vince Carter could have made that, that would have been amazing!

Clifford Robinson splits his free throws, 91-78 Nets. Idiotic move by Charlotte taking Brevin Knight out now.

Jason Kidd with 8 rebounds and 11 assists, Vince Carter with 23 points.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So Vinsane does Vince still have 'IT'


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes (Apr 9, 2005)

Well.. If you somehow finds a way to ban me, you deserve the pleasure... 

Until then, please shut the hell up and grow out of the teenage life you're living today...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wallace air balls a FT... 

Nets on a 12-4 run.

Robinson with the board.

2:44 to play.

RJ with the drive, scoop shot.

Hits.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wallace misses both free throws
91-78 - Nets

Jefferson for 2
93-78 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> So Vinsane does Vince still have 'IT'


what happened to him on the second half we stopped goin to him only 7 shots


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic with the board. Nice pass by Krstic up court.

Frank bringing in the bench, but Krstic and Robinson on the floor.

Krstic with the jumper.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic for 2
95-78 - Nets


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> what happened to him on the second half we stopped goin to him only 7 shots


Hey Vinsane, he had a good game! And the team is going to win! Lets be happy! :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, nice play by May, and going to the line, alot of highlights in this game.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Sean May for 2 and to the line for 1...
May hits

95-81 - Nets


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

A nice win.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> Well.. If you somehow finds a way to ban me, you deserve the pleasure...
> 
> Until then, please shut the hell up and grow out of the teenage life you're living today...





Man be quiet. I stilll am a teenager. You my friend are sad.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

McInnis for 2
97-81 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran and Padgett in now.

McInnis just beats the clock.

Hit 100 guys!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Barnard Robinson for 2
97-83 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

if we don't utilize a hot vince against the cavs we will lose


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What happened to Lamond?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Johnson runs out of bounds with the ball.

Gotta assume that is why he doesn't get much time... LOL

Or he's just pressing.

Foul by Padgett?

97-83.

Bobcats are 0-11 if they don't score 100. LOL

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Petey said:


> *Johnson runs out of bounds with the ball.*
> 
> Gotta assume that is why he doesn't get much time... LOL
> 
> ...


He'd been in for 30 seconds, he thought Frank was subbing him out


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

5 Second shot clock differential.

Johnson with the air ball as the crowd chants.

97-84, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson breaks the 20-point mark with a lay-up. Lawrence Frank decides to go to the bench.

Nenad Krstic on the jumper. I'm very pleased to see Lawrence Frank giving Linton Johnson minutes. 

Jeff McInnis off the feed from Linton Johnson. Nets beat the Bobcats 97-84!! :clap:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=222783

Vote for Jason Kidd for Player of the Game!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

congradulations everybody. WE MADE IT TO 1000 WINS!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> congradulations everybody. WE MADE IT TO 1000 WINS!


Yeah!!! Finally!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> congradulations everybody. WE MADE IT TO 1000 WINS!


Wow, weren't we talking about that like 3 weeks ago? :rofl: _finally_


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

*97*







*84*









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter (15) steals the ball from Charlotte Bobcats' Sean May, on floor, during the second quarter in Charlotte, N.C., Wednesday, Dec. 7, 2005.









New Jersey Nets' Nenad Krstic (12) of Serbia and Montenegro, has his shot contested by Charlotte Bobcats' Primoz Brezec (7) of Slovenia, during the second quarter in Charlotte, N.C., Wednesday, Dec. 7, 2005.









New Jersey Nets' Vince Carter (15) drives past Charlotte Bobcats' Melvin Ely (2) in the second quarter in Charlotte, N.C., Wednesday, Dec. 7, 2005.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

VS.








97----------84​

Vince Carter - 23 Points, 7 Rebounds, 5 Assists
Jason Kidd - 11 Points, 8 Rebounds, 11 Assists
Richard Jefferson - 21 Points, 7 Rebounds, 4 Assists
Clifford Robinson - 8 Points, 4 Rebounds, 3 Assists
Nenad Krstic - 17 Points, 8 Rebounds, 1 Assists
Scott Padgett - 4 Points, 3 Rebounds, 1 Assists
Jeff McInnis - 7 Points, 0 Rebounds, 1 Assists
Jacque Vaughn - 4 Points, 2 Rebounds, 2 Assists
Marc Jackson - 2 Points, 5 Rebounds, 1 Assists
Zoran Planinic - 0 Points, 0 Rebounds, 0 Assists
Linton Johnson - 0 Points, 0 Rebounds, 1 Assists


Full Box Score
Vote for New Jersey Nets @ Charlote Bobcats, Nets player of the game.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Carter15Nets is pissed...lol...he didn't post since the Nets were "only" up 11 *rollseyes*

then Jizzy...can't say nothing except talk about some other poster lol...

nice win by the nets...solid job...


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

I find it interesting that many posts on the first page of this thread were saying "we def. lose this" and **** like that... yaaa so much for that...


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> I find it interesting that many posts on the first page of this thread were saying "we def. lose this" and **** like that... yaaa so much for that...


Yea I know, I strongly dislike those people who always have comments who bring the team down and comments that do not strengthen the support for this team. Nets have the division lead for crying out loud. :cheers:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> we'll lose. Unless we make a change before the game. we'll lose.


I am glad the Nets proved me wrong. :smile:


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

I`m so sorry I missed the game, but I`m glad we won!


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

I just got in and read the game thread and it's really awesome to hear the play by play from Nets fans, well most of you. Our game threads have to be among the best on this forum...between rooting for VC to get the ball, being excited that VC is on fire to start, the constant negative and positive posts from different people, poster arguments, discussing the Nets getting back to their running and cutting game, attemping to ban a member when you have no mod rights, just everything...I love it. Cheers to the game thread guys for setting it up and all of the people who posted, even the evil negative people. Good job tonight everyone.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

MrCharisma said:


> I just got in and read the game thread and it's really awesome to hear the play by play from Nets fans, well most of you. *Our game threads have to be among the best on this forum...between rooting for VC to get the ball, be excited that VC is on fire to start, the constant negative and positive posts from different people, poster arguments, discussing the Nets getting back to their running and cutting game, attemping to ban a member when you have no mod rights, just everything...I love it.* Cheers to the game thread guys for setting it up and all of the people who posted, even the evil negative people. Good job tonight everyone.


 :cheers: That brought a smile to my face


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> :cheers: That brought a smile to my face


I had to rep him, I could not resist. :raised_ey Lets take this momentum into Cleveland and fight our hardest against the Cleveland Cavaliers. Go Nets!! :clap:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

MrCharisma said:


> I just got in and read the game thread and it's really awesome to hear the play by play from Nets fans, well most of you. Our game threads have to be among the best on this forum...between rooting for VC to get the ball, being excited that VC is on fire to start, the constant negative and positive posts from different people, poster arguments, discussing the Nets getting back to their running and cutting game, attemping to ban a member when you have no mod rights, just everything...I love it. Cheers to the game thread guys for setting it up and all of the people who posted, even the evil negative people. Good job tonight everyone.


Nice post. :clap: 

Indeed, for me, this forum is the best to be in. People are generally very outspoken, telling people what they think, what they dislike, what they appreciate, etc etc. Disagreements may arise, but hopefully, they are insightful and intelligent disagreements, rather than "bratty or self-righteous posts." This forum is full of different personalities, strong and outspoken, and timid and soft-spoken. The variation is one thing that makes it unique and one of the best.

I hope everyone can sleep peacefully... even for just one night this week. Its awesome how one's perception and outlook can change after 1 win. Lets just hope and pray that this is the start of something good. 

Go Nets!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

As mentioned, Kidd passed MoCheeks on the all-time assists leaderboard...

*8. Jason Kidd - 7,400*
9. Maurice Cheeks - 7392

Also, Vince passed two on the all-time scoring list
*
211. Vince Carter - 11,319 *
212. Dan Roundfield - 11,318
213. Willie Naulls - 11,305


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey, does any1 have a part where vince tried to dunk it over Okafor? i just want to see that, if any1 has a link , plz share.


----------

